# Are staples worse than stitches?



## MiniforFaith (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi,

I just had a quick question for everyone. Are staples worse than stitches? I' ve had stitches, but never staples. They are re-cutting my c section scar to remove a lump of scar tissue(We pray that it's all that is.) And my Dr. said she would use staples this time because the cut is going to be bigger. Are they more uncomfortable?


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jul 19, 2006)

I have had MANY of regular stitches and many staples, staples are not a big deal. Good Luck!


----------



## strass (Jul 19, 2006)

> I have had MANY of regular stitches and many staples, staples are not a big deal.


 Same here. I've always enjoyed both about the same.
Hope all goes well and you recover quickly.


----------



## Winchester Farms (Jul 19, 2006)

about a month ago i had emergency surgery to get my appendix out, i got staples and i was worried b/c i thought they'd hurt coming out. a couple were sort of twisted so it made me nervous, but they didnt hurt at all coming out, i was relieved, and actually it felt better once they were out! dont sweat it, and good luck!


----------



## SWA (Jul 19, 2006)

You'll be ok. Just go easy on yourself till healed, especially with a large incision across you abdomin. Holding in prayers all goes well for you tomorrow!




:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 19, 2006)

They get a little itchy as do all stitches...normal or staples. And they have this tool that effortlessly (sp?) takes them out. The key with taking out stitches painlessly is timing...if your doc says 5 days...do it 5 days. If they are in too long...they have a harder time coming out. I'll be thinking about you



Teri


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 19, 2006)

I had staples when I had my transplant down the middle of my body. The staples didn't hurt at all. I've had stitches removed before and would much rather have staples.


----------



## nootka (Jul 19, 2006)

I think staples seem a little less traumatic at the end (had them once on my C-Section and another time had regular stitches then still the third time had some that were like tape, those were the WORST). Oddly enough, they seem to come out easier as I think the stitches tend to grow into the scar tissue more readily.

Good luck (just for information, my mom had a keloid type scar thing that grew in one of her episiotomies, so maybe this is something like what you have. Don't get too worried I am betting you will be fine, just maybe sore.)!

Liz


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

As you can tell I'm still awake. Surgery is at 7:30 and I have to be at the hospital at 6:00. I've had a lot of surgeries, so I'm not to worried. Just worried about being cut open again in that area. It was rough with the c-section(because I have a way of not listening and not taking it easy, so it took longer to heal.) I just wanted to say thanks for all of the replies. I'm not worried about the staples now.. I'm just going to miss being out with my mini's as much as I am.( all evening, every evening) Hubby is doing chores.. Thanks again, and thanks for all the wishes.. I just hate going in the hospital, been there too much



... I'll let you know how everything turns out when I get home...



:


----------



## RainSong (Jul 20, 2006)

My brother and I must be the only ones who have had BAD experiences with staples! I had them for my c-section, he had them for the surgery site of his hybernoma removal....

Mine hurt when coming out. Not massively, but enough to make me wince- and when you've got 12 of them, it gets tedious. I found it painful because they kept POKING ME! Aside from the normal pulling and such, and they caught my clothes.

I think part of it is location, though, and mine also "grew in" some- hence the pinching/etc from removal. Mine were only in four days or so, and it was sooooo much easier to move once they were out...

Don't let it scare you. They were not horribly nasty- part of it was just where the scar was and what it was from. My mindset was not the best either, since I was in the early stages of pretty nasty PPD- which I'm sure changed things a little.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 20, 2006)

I have never had either but my mom had staples once, they end up haveing to take them out as she was allergic to them.


----------

